# Male rabbit nesting. Is this normal?



## acjb007 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi I had my male rabbit nutured a week ago and he has built a nest! Googled it but can't find anything about it. He is definatley male! Could it be his hormones are all over the place and he thinks he's a girl now? Was quite sweet watching him running aorund with straw and hay in his mouth.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

I have never herd of that before..it prob ok yeah..my rabbit carrys his blanket to certain places and he is male..

heres a link about rabbit behavier..

Rabbit Behaviour - www.fuzzy-rabbit.com


----------

